# Do you agree?



## Amélie222

How do you say "Do you agree?" in different languages?

French: "Vous êtes d'accord"/"Tu es d'accord?"


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese:
(Você) concorda? Concordas? (Você) está de acordo? Estás de acordo?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Ты согласен? (Ty soglasen?) (male) or Ты согласна? (Ty soglasna?) (female) - informal, singular.
Вы согласны? (Vy soglasny?) - formal, and also is used in informal contexts when you're addressing two or more persons.


----------



## linguist786

*German:*

Stimmen-Sie (da)zu/(dar)überein? (formal address)
Stimmst du (da)zu/(dar)überein? (informal address)

(Better suggestion by HenryK below):
Sind-Sie einverstanden? (formal address)
Bist du einverstanden? (informal address)

*Hindi:*

[FONT=Gargi_1.2d]आप बात मानते हो? आप सहमत हो?[/FONT]
(Aap baat maante ho?/Aap sahmat ho?) - (formal address)

तुम बात मानते हो? तुम सहमत हो?
(Tum baat maante ho?/Tum sahmat ho?) - (informal address)

*Gujarati:*

તમે વાત માનો છો?
(Tamay vaat maano cho?) - (formal address)

તુ વાત માને છે?
(Tu vaat maanay che?) - (informal address)

*Créole Réunnionais:*  

Zot' lé dakkor? - (formal, like "vous")
Ou lé dakkor? - (informal, like "tu")

(notice slight similarity with French)


----------



## AndREA22

¿Esta usted de acuerdo? ¿Está de acuerdo? ¿Estas de acuerdo?


----------



## Henryk

*



			German:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Stimmen-Sie (da)zu/(dar)überein? (formal address)
> Stimmst du (da)zu/(dar)überein? (informal address)


_Stimmen Sie überein?_
_Stimmst du überein?_

Yes, but you wouldn't *say* that. In German there are many ways to express that. I think most common is:

_Sind Sie einverstanden? (formal)_
_Bist du einverstanden? (informal)_


----------



## linguist786

Vielen Dank!

Das klingt viel besser als mein!


----------



## Earel

*Hebrew:*
אתה מסכים 
(_ata maskim?) - _m.
את מסכימה
(_at maskima?) - _f.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

Hi estàs d'acord? (you, singular)
Hi esteu d'acord? (you, plural)

 Use of pronoun _hi_, very important! (although some speakers usually "forget" it... )


----------



## panjabigator

Punjabi:  Tusii eh gall mande ho?  
or
Tuhanu eh gall manzuur hai?

The first one can also be understood as "Do you understand this?"


----------



## vince

betulina said:
			
		

> In Catalan:
> 
> Hi estàs d'acord? (you, singular)
> Hi esteu d'acord? (you, plural)
> 
> Use of pronoun _hi_, very important! (although some speakers usually "forget" it... )



what is "hi" referring to in this case?

I thought "hi" = French "y" which replaces a` + object or refers to a place.


----------



## betulina

vince said:
			
		

> what is "hi" referring to in this case?
> 
> I thought "hi" = French "y" which replaces a` + object or refers to a place.



Hi, Vince. 

In this case _hi_ is referring to the "complemento de régimen preposicional" (sorry, I hope you understand, I don't know the English terminology). With _estar d'acord_ you need to say "with something" (el verbo rige un complemento preposicional), so if you don't mention the whole complement, you need the pronoun.

I hope I made that clear enough.


----------



## Lil_Star

In Italian we say: "Sei(/Siete) d'accordo?/D'accordo/Concordi[/Concordate(but we don't use it...)]?"


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Lil,
can you tell me please why you don't use 'Concordate'? Does it sound too formal? Or is it old-fashioned?


----------



## Dminor

Dutch: Ben je het ermee eens?


----------



## parakseno

In *Romanian* you would ask:

Sunteţi de acord? (polite and 2nd person plural form)
Eşti de acord? (2nd person singular)


----------



## melop

I guess in Latin it's _consentisne?_

Not sure.

In Cantonese I would say: 同意吗？tong yi ma? and the same in mandarin with different tones tong2 yi4 ma? But it's too formal to use in daily life, usually people prefer many different ways to ask about agreement in different contexts.


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish, one would say: 

*Håller du med?* _(very informal, "do you accept")_ 
*Är vi överrens?* _(formal, "do we agree")_

Quite strange actually! The first one is used between friends, the second one is used when talking to unknown people (formal).


----------



## Mirna

In Croatian : Slažeš li se? (2nd person singular)
                 Slažete li se? (2nd person plural)

you can also say : Jesi/Jeste li suglasan/suglasni? (singular/plural)


----------



## Manuel_M

*In Maltese*: 
Taqbel? (2nd person singular)
Taqblu? (2nd person plural)


----------



## Miss Denmark

In danish: Er du enig? 
or: Syntes du også det?


----------



## Maja

In Serbian : 
Da li se slažeš? / Slažeš li se? (informal - 2nd p. sing.)
Cyrillic: Да ли се слажеш? / Слажеш ли се?

Da li se slažete? / Slažete li se? (formal - 2nd p. pl.)
 Cyrillic:Да ли се слажете? / Слажете ли се?

Pozdrav!


----------



## Knuð

Miss Denmark said:
			
		

> In danish: Er du enig?
> Or: *Syntes* du også det?


Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't "syntes" a word in past tense? "Synes" is the correct word, right? At least that's how it is in Norwegian. "Synes du også det?".

OnT: In Norwegian you're most likely to hear "Er du enig?" (Do you agree?) "Er du ikke enig?" (Don't you agree?) or just "Enig?" (Agree?).


----------



## janecito

Slovene:

*Se strinjaš?* (informal)
*Se strinjate?* (formal)


----------



## lazarus1907

AndREA22 said:
			
		

> ¿Est*á* usted de acuerdo? ¿Está de acuerdo? ¿Est*á*s de acuerdo?


Estoy de acuerdo con Andrea, pero se le han olvidado dos tildes.
In Spanish:

¿Est*á* usted de acuerdo? ¿Está de acuerdo? ¿Est*á*s de acuerdo?


----------



## Abbassupreme

Persian:
Qabul daari?


----------



## Vagabond

Greek: 
Συμφωνείς; (2nd singular/informal)
Συμφωνείτε; (2nd plural/formal)


----------



## coconutpalm

Chinese
你（们）同意吗？ni3 (men) tong2 yi4 ma?
Less formal: 你（们）看（这样）行吗？ni3 (men) kan4 (zhe4 yang4) xing2 ma?


----------



## moonshine

Tagalog: Sumasang-ayon ka ba?


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
Oletko (sinä) samaa mieltä?
Oletteko (te) samaa mieltä? (the polite form, as well as plural this case)
The personal pronouns are not necessary and usually are omitted.


----------



## GEmatt

Züritüütsch (German dialect in the Zurich region):

_Sind Sie iverstande? _(polite)
_Bisch iverstande? _(informal)



> In Norwegian you're most likely to hear "Er du enig?" (Do you agree?) "Er du ikke enig?" (Don't you agree?) or just "Enig?" (Agree?).


We have something similar here, too, but used inclusively: "_Sind mer üs einig?_" ("Do we agree?"/"Are we in agreement?")


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
 Katılıyor musun?
Aynı görüşte misin?
Aynı fikirde misin?
Hemfikir misin?


----------



## elroy

Standard Arabic:

M: هل أنت موافق؟ (_hal anta muwaafiq?_)
F: هل أنت موافقة؟ (_hal anti muwaafiqa?_)

Palestinian Arabic:

M: إنت موافق؟ (_inte mwaafe'?_)
F: إنت موافقة؟ (_inti mwaaf'a?_)


----------



## karuna

Latvian:

Vai tu piekrīti? (familiar)
Vai jūs piekrītat? (formal)


----------



## irene.acler

Etcetera said:


> Hi Lil,
> can you tell me please why you don't use 'Concordate'? Does it sound too formal? Or is it old-fashioned?



I answer your question, Etecetera.
We do use "concordate?", but usually in more formal contexts. In everyday speech I'd always say "siete/sei d'accordo?".


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
*Bạn đồng ý không?*


----------



## Thomas1

Amélie222 said:


> How do you say "Do you agree?" in different languages?
> 
> French: "Vous êtes d'accord"/"Tu es d'accord?"


 
Formal way:
M: _Zgadza się Pan?_
F: _Zgadza się Pani?_
casual way:
_Zgadzasz się? _(both sexes)

Tom


----------



## MingRaymond

melop said:


> I guess in Latin it's _consentisne?_
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> In Cantonese I would say: 同意吗？tong yi ma? and the same in mandarin with different tones tong2 yi4 ma? But it's too formal to use in daily life, usually people prefer many different ways to ask about agreement in different contexts.


 
Yes. One of the common ways to ask about agreement in Cantonese is 係咪先 ？(hai3 mai3 sin1) which is 對不對(dui4 bu2 dui4) in Mandarin and 'Right?' in English.


----------



## akéfa

Dminor said:


> Dutch: Ben je het ermee eens?



As a Fleming, I'd rather say this:

'_Ga je (hiermee) akkoord?_' (informal)
'_Gaat u (hiermee) akkoord?_' (formal)

In colloquial speech, you may hear this instead:

"_Ben je (daarmee) akkoord?_"

This is a gallicism though as '_akkoord zijn_' is a literal translation of '_être d'accord_' in French. Instead of the verb _zijn_, one must use _gaan_ in Dutch. It is, however, a very common mistake made here and many people aren't even aware it is grammatically incorrect. I personally use it as well in colloquial speech and my dialect, but never when writing or in a formal situation.


----------



## SonicChao

In Esperanto:
Ĉu vi akordas?


----------



## Lugubert

robbie_SWE said:


> In Swedish, one would say:
> 
> *Håller du med?* _(very informal, "do you accept")_
> *Är vi överrens?* _(formal, "do we agree")_
> 
> Quite strange actually! The first one is used between friends, the second one is used when talking to unknown people (formal).


The first effort would be pronounced _erumé _(är du med = are you with (me)), but I often hear youngsters saying _åkej _'OK?!' or even _va_ 'hunh'/'eh'.

MingRaymond, yes, I sure was taught 对不对 (dui4 bu2 dui4) in Mandarin Modern Standard Chinese as a sentence tag.


----------



## suslik

in Estonian:
Kas sa nõustud?


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Ar sutinki? (informal)
Ar sutinkate? (formal)


----------



## Abbassupreme

elroy said:


> Standard Arabic:
> 
> M: هل أنت موافق؟ (_hal anta muwaafiq?_)
> F: هل أنت موافقة؟ (_hal anti muwaafiqa?_)
> 
> Palestinian Arabic:
> 
> M: إنت موافق؟ (_inte mwaafe'?_)
> F: إنت موافقة؟ (_inti mwaaf'a?_)


 
Interesting.  Actually, I think Persian uses a word that is very similar, though I always thought it had an "'eyn" in it rather than a "waw"

I would've written it in Perso-Arabic, but I'd probably write it wrong and I can't figure out how exactly to do so.  Anyway, one could also say "Mo'aafeq hasti?"= "Estás de acuerdo?"="Are you in agreement?".  Then again, the proper way to transliterate it may be "Mowaafeq hasti?", but that doesn't sound correct to me, at all, especially since the "w" sound (as in "word" in English) doesn't really occur in Persian, or at least in the beginning of a sentence.  "Waw" in Persian is named "vaav", and it usually is given the phonetic value of "v", though it's sometimes pronounced "w" when it's in the middle of a word, sometimes pronounced as "o", and sometimes it's not even pronounced at all.


----------



## Antaria

In Polish:

Zgadzasz się? - Do you agree? (informal)
Zgadzasz się ze mną? - Do you agree with me? (informal)
Czy zgadza się pani/pan ze mną? - Do you agree with me (madam/sir)? formal
Czy zgadzają się państwo ze mną? - Do you agree with me? (when it's for more than 1 person: sir and madam) formal


----------



## mylasalle

moonshine said:


> Tagalog: Sumasang-ayon ka ba?


 
We may also use this similar version in Tagalog: Payag ka ba?


----------



## Wandene

In Lithuanian:

(Ar) Tu sutinki? <singular>
(Ar) Jūs sutinkate? <plural>

"Ar" is not neccessary. It makes question full and formal.


----------



## kid TJ

In Slovene: Ali se strinjas? (singular, to one person)
Ali se strinjate? (plural- to 3 or more people, or politely to one person)
Ali se strinjata? (if you're asking 2 people).


----------



## bb3ca201

Anns a’ Ghàidhlig / in Gaelic
Am bheil thu ag aontachadh (rium)?
Do you agree (with me)?


----------



## Miss Denmark

Knuð said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't "syntes" a word in past tense? "Synes" is the correct word, right? At least that's how it is in Norwegian. "Synes du også det?".
> 
> OnT: In Norwegian you're most likely to hear "Er du enig?" (Do you agree?) "Er du ikke enig?" (Don't you agree?) or just "Enig?" (Agree?).


 

Hi Knud

I think that you're right if it's going to be totally grammatical correct, but in my oppinion it's just a little bit old-school to write 'synes'.


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian Creole:

Ou dako?


----------



## guymelef

in Filipino:

Sumasang-ayon ka ba? << if talking to one person
Sumasang-ayon ba kayo? << when talking to more than one person


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:

Souhlasíte? (formal)
Souhlasíš? (informal)


----------



## Nizo

SonicChao said:


> In Esperanto:
> Ĉu vi akordas?


This is correct, but I would be more likely to say in *Esperanto*, “*Ĉu vi konsentas?*” or “*Ĉu vi samopinias?*” (The second one meaning, _are you of the same opinion?_)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Sang-ayon ka ba?/ Payag ka ba?/ Tama ba?(is it correct)


----------

